# Fishing Rod Length



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I notice that a lot of yak fishermen are using 7-8 ft rods. I find that I have a problem with anything over 6.5ft. When the line gets wrapped around the tip of the rod its difficult to untangle it with out dunking the reel. Its also hard (for me) to land a fish in a kayak when using a long rod.
What length fishing rods do you guys like to use?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

The reason for the long rods is so you can swing the rod/line past the bow/stern if your fish dives under you amidships.


----------

